# gute Aio



## Humilator (4. Januar 2015)

sers,

da ich mir einen guten cpu kühler holen wollte und dann auch auf kompakt waküs gestoßen bin, habe ich mir in den kopf gesetzt, diese einmal auszuprobieren.

nun habe ich gute testberichte über die corsair H105 sowie Swiftech H220 sowie die Raijintek Triton (hats mir am meisten angetan) gelesen auch was Lautstärke usw. betrifft. 

Was ist eurer Meinung nach die beste Aio Wakü in Bezug auf Lautstärke? Bei der Kühlleistung nehmen die sich ja net viel. 


mfg


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2015)

Alphacool Eisberg (Solo) - Low Noise Edition 2400rpm - Black | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Mit einem Kupfer-Radiator je nach Einbaumöglichkeit vom Gehäuse:
Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Humilator (4. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Alphacool Eisberg (Solo) - Low Noise Edition 2400rpm - Black | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Mit einem Kupfer-Radiator je nach Einbaumöglichkeit vom Gehäuse:
> Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany



ist aber keine Aio...du empfiehlst mir indirekt eine Custom Wakü zu bauen?


----------



## Combi (4. Januar 2015)

jain,er meint,dass du die pumpe kaufst, und nen radi der so gross wie möglich ist,aber auch in dein gehäuse passt.
damit hast du:
1.einen kupfer-radiator,denn ein billiger alu-radi darf nicht mit kupfer gemischt werden.thema elektolyse...
2. du kannst die später erweitern.sprich nen 2ten radi hinzufügen,die graka mit einbeziehen usw..
ergo,du kannst baukastenweise die aio zu ner richtigen wakü erweitern...


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2015)

AiO bedeutet für mich Pumpe und Kühlkörper in einem Stück.


----------



## Humilator (4. Januar 2015)

hm, aber dann muss ich dazu schläuche, gewinde, schrauben usw kaufen, oder sehe ich das falsch? heißt es ist ne custom wakü, und insgesamt doch um ein vielfaches teurer....

pumpe (38) + radi (90) + schläuche und gewinde und schrauben sowie kühlmittel.

heißt ich muss das ganze natürlich auch zusammenbauen, und ich hab davon mal null plan. außerdem noch teurer. mein eigentlich plan war es, eine Aio im Sinne einer Raijintek Triton mit zwei leisen NB eLoops zu bestellen, die hat auch die von dir genannten Vorteile im Sinne von modular erweiterbar ist aber günstiger sowie für unerfahrene Einsteiger wie mich eindeutig einfacher. 
Der einzige Nachteil soll angeblich hier die Lautstärke sein.

Was mich ja zu der Frage führte, welche dort am empfehlenswertesten wäre....

PS:


Abductee schrieb:


> AiO bedeutet für mich Pumpe und Kühlkörper in einem Stück.



sry, dann habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt .. 
ich meinte eine vorgefertige Kompaktwasserkühlung im Sinne einer Raijintek Triton (Beispiel)


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2015)

Um ein vielfaches teurer ist übertrieben.
Eine Corsair H100i kostet ja auch ~ 110€ und hat einen grottigen Alu-Radiator wo die Gewinde für die Lüfter schon vom Ansehen kaputt werden.

Eisberg Solo ~40€
Radiator 2x120 ~50€
Der Schlauch kostet nicht viel und die paar Fittinge sind auch nicht weltbewegend teuer.

Dafür hast du ein qualitativ besseres System wo du bei der Schlauchlänge auch variabel genug bist um den Radiator bequem an deinem Wunschort einzubauen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Januar 2015)

Humilator schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> da ich mir einen guten cpu kühler holen wollte und dann auch auf kompakt waküs gestoßen bin, habe ich mir in den kopf gesetzt, diese einmal auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...



Eine Möglichkeit ist da die Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190). Sie hat gegenüber der Raijintek Triton und Corsair H105 den Vorteil, dass der Radiator aus Kupfer und nicht Aluminium besteht. Sie ist erweiterbar, d.h. du kannst die Schläche vom Radiator und der Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit abnehmen und den Kreislauf durch weitere Radiatoren oder einen Kühler für die Grafikkarte erweitern.

Wenn du das nicht möchtest kannst du sie auch einfach nur als CPU-Kühler nutzen. Sie wird einsatzbereit geliefert und du brauchst sie nur noch einbauen. Da die Pumpe sehr klein ist aber auch für größere Kreisläufe ausgelegt wurde, ist sie im 12V Betrieb laut. Alphacool hat deswegen als Lieferumfang einen 9V und 7V Adapter beigelegt, die du einfach an den Stromanschluss der Pumpe und dann an einen Lüfterplatz am Mainboard anschließt, so wie man es auch bei einem Lüfter eines CPU-Luftkühlers macht.

Ich empfehle dir zusätzlich noch einen 5V Adapter für 2,50€, z.B. Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (5V) 20cm - Schwarz einzusetzten. Den schließt du dann wie oben beschrieben anstatt dem 9V oder 7V Adapter an die Pumpe an. Damit arbeitet die Pumpe mit einer geringeren Drehzahl, wodurch sie weniger Geräusche verursacht und damit deutlich leiser arbeitet. Dein i5-2500K wird damit weiterhin sehr gut gekühlt.

Die Swiftech 220 hat im PCGH -Test gut abgeschnitten, wäre also auch zu empfehlen. Sie ist glaube ich aber in Deutschland nur noch gebraucht zu bekommen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Januar 2015)

Alternativ die Enermax LiqTech, die ist auch anständig:
Enermax Liqtech 240 (ELC-LT240-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur die Frage, was erhoffst du dir von einer AiO im Gegensatz zu einem gescheiten Luftkühler?


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

Humilator schrieb:


> ich meinte eine vorgefertige Kompaktwasserkühlung im Sinne einer Raijintek Triton (Beispiel)



Ich würd mir da weniger dabei denken, du kannst das ganze System im Gehäuse trocken grob montieren und dann in der Badewanne bequem mit einem Fertiggemisch befüllen und entlüften.
Zusammen mit einer 12V-Quelle kannst du so auch bequem die Luft rausschütteln.
Anschließend baust du das ganze wie eine vorbefüllte AiO ein.


----------



## Humilator (5. Januar 2015)

klingt einfach....was brauche ich dann insgesamt?

radi
pumpenkühler
schläuche
4 gewinde 
kühlmittel

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## marvinj (13. Januar 2015)

Aus welchem Grund braucht man hier denn keinen Ausgleichbehälter?


----------



## Chrissbg (13. Januar 2015)

Fractal Design

Schau dir die oder das kleinere 240er Modell mal an - ich kanns gar nicht erwarten einen Grund zu finden mir eine zuzulegen...


----------



## Farbfieber (13. Januar 2015)

kann man bei der Alphacool Eisberg denn trotzdem noch nen AGB vorschnallen? zum einfachen befüllen und entlüften? Weil hab AGB + Anschlüsse noch hier rumliegen, weil hatte das Projekt Custum Wakü mal angefangen, dann aber wieder auf Eis gelegt wegen Geld mangel xD. - andere dinge waren wichtiger.


----------



## Humilator (14. Januar 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund braucht man hier denn keinen Ausgleichbehälter?



Direkt bei der pumpe mit integriert
Die alphacool 240 oder die Fractal deisgn s24 was meint ihr was ist besser?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2015)

Humilator schrieb:


> Direkt bei der pumpe mit integriert
> Die alphacool 240 oder die Fractal deisgn s24 was meint ihr was ist besser?



Einziger Unterscheid sind die Lüfter. Bei der Eisberg laufen sie dauerhaft mit 1300 U/min, bei der Fractal sind sie regelbar. Die Pumpe, Radiator und CPU-Bodenplatte sind identisch.

Bei der Eisberg unterbieten sich die Anbieter seit der ersten Listung auf geizhals. Jetzt wird sie bei neoncomputer um weiter 10€ günstiger angeboten. Da sich die Eisberg und Kelvin sehr ähnlich sind sind imo die 40€ Aufpreis für die S24 nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Humilator (14. Januar 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Einziger Unterscheid sind die Lüfter. Bei der Eisberg laufen sie dauerhaft mit 1300 U/min, bei der Fractal sind sie regelbar. Die Pumpe, Radiator und CPU-Bodenplatte sind identisch.
> 
> Bei der Eisberg unterbieten sich die Anbieter seit der ersten Listung auf geizhals. Jetzt wird sie bei neoncomputer um weiter 10€ günstiger angeboten. Da sich die Eisberg und Kelvin sehr ähnlich sind sind imo die 40€ Aufpreis für die S24 nicht gerechtfertigt.



Und weil man die Lüfter wahrscheinlich sowieso ersetzt, sollte man wohl besser die alphacool nehmen, oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2015)

Die vorhandenen Lüfter brauchst du nicht zu ersetzen sondern nur bei Bedarf langsamer laufen lassen. Dazu eignen sich 9V oder 7V Adapter über die du die beiden Lüfter an Lüftersteckplätze am Mainboard oder dirket an das Netzteil anschließen kannst.


----------



## cool4top (28. Januar 2015)

meinstens ist PWM Lüfter mitgeliefert, kann man doch durch M/B regeln lassen, oder?


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn dein MB entsprechende Anschlüsse hat ja.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Februar 2015)

Es gibt nur 3 Gründe sich so etwas in den PC zu bauen: Platzgründe, Designgründe oder den "Habe ich im Preisaufschreiben gewonnen Grund" .... 

Fractal Design Kelvin S36 Review - Cooling > Watercooling - Reviews - ocaholic mal die Werte vom Noctua NH-D15 Dual Fan mit den AIOs vergleichen...


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir die Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L empfehlen.

Hab den 240 Radiator gegen einen 360 Radiator getauscht.Pumpe läuft bei mir mit 5V . Hab drei Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 am Radiator dran, natürlich runter geregelt.Diese Kombi hält meinen 3930k (bis jetzt kein OC) im Normalbetrieb 24 Grad warm und bei Last hab ich so 30 Grad bis 35 Grad.


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2015)

Warum empfiehlst du dann das Paket mit dem Radi wenn du ihn eh getauscht hast?
Die Pumpe gibts auch einzeln mit reduzierter Drehzahl zu kaufen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warum empfiehlst du dann das Paket mit dem Radi wenn du ihn eh getauscht hast?
> Die Pumpe gibts auch einzeln mit reduzierter Drehzahl zu kaufen.



Da hast du recht.Und wer recht hat, gibt einen aus.


----------

